# Corn snake shed problems



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Came home today and found my corn snake had shed, although she only shed about half off.... had no idea she was even nearing shed TBH xD

So my question is, should I leave her to shed the rest or is there something I can do to help?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Info to add: The temperature is 28-29C in the hot end, 20C in cold end and shes in a plastic Faunarium..

Shes not had any feeding problems and her last feed was thursday last week


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Give a 30 min soak in luke warm water. You should then be able to remove the retained shed yourself. If it doesn't come away easily, repeat daily baths until you can get it all off. Check the tip of the tail and eyecaps especially.

I use a tupperware tub when mine have a bad shed. Fill it almost to the top.. so when the lid is on there is only a small air gap. This encourages them to put their heads under the water for periods of time.

Other people suggest things like crawling through wet towels, damp pillow cases over night in the viv etc. but for me personally the bathing method has worked best.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll give that a go now ^^

Any ideas what the bad shed might of been caused by? I can only guess that maybe I should of upped the humidity or something?
I had no idea she was shedding :blush: her skin colour looks almost the same without the shed!


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

yaeh up the humidity when shes about to shed in future


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Yup as bhoy67 says, it could be down to low humidity. Sometimes snakes do just have a bad shed though, and very occasionally some snakes just shed badly - down the amount of fluid they secrete to separate the skin layers.

Chances are that it was just a one-off though. It would be a good idea to put a moist hide in the viv around shedding time:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-care/87210-beginners-guide-moist-hides.html

I know with my snakes, they needed added humidity to shed correctly when they were younger, but now they have grown they shed fine without any added assistance from me!


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice thanks for the advice ^^

The rest of her shed came off with a bit of a soak and shes fine now ^^


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Great to hear. : victory:


----------



## Alatz (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for this, my corn had a little bit of skin left under her chin. Only had to soak her for 5 minutes and the remaining skin came off with ease.

cheers Alatz


----------

